# Request - Please require a captcha when registering



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I have seen three or four or five spam accounts in the last week or so. I think a captcha during registration (or a stronger one if there is already) would help.

Many of these are linking to dangerous sites that either fish for game passwords or install trojans.

Example - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6970314#post6970314


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We're on this and aware of the spam attacks. We've implemented something to help prevent this in the future that is similar to a feature the board had for many years in the past. Brand new users will be required to make 5 regular, legitimate posts before being granted the ability to post links/images in posts.

This should help curb a large amount of the spam, and the rest will be eliminated as soon as its found.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

That should do it.

If a five post requirement exists for sending PM please consider removing it. There are many times when a new user could be helped through PM and they may not have enough posts to reply.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Thanks Peter!

I hope we can see more responses like this in the future. 

Sometimes the unwashed rabble have good ideas, and when they get shot down consistently, they quit wanting to help...

one example:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=410347


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

ARG the spam is getting bad again.

This makes it even worse


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between reporting posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


You are throttling my ability to report posts?!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You only need to report one post from each spammer, not all of them.
Thanks


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

StanSimmons said:


> Thanks Peter!
> 
> I hope we can see more responses like this in the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out (although I'm not sure I like being referred to as "unwashed rabble." )

I know plenty of my good ideas have been shot down consistently (or completely ignored) and yes, I've quit wanting to help as a result.


----------

